# What am I doing? lol



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

I left this site for like 5 years, now I'm back, married, living in another state and it looks like i convinced the hubby to let me get a betta. 
I used to have a few in high school, and since moving up here has been paranoid about me having a fish tank of any sort for no apparent reason. BUT seeing as how we're redecorating, i used the calming excuse for a new fish.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

welcome.
do you know how big of a tank you're getting?
remember to cycle


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

AquaPlayz said:


> welcome.
> do you know how big of a tank you're getting?
> remember to cycle


Still up for debate. I want a tank my husband wants a bowl. (We have a dog that likes to chew on crap he's not supposed to.... and we exercise him daily and hes got all sorts of toys and things to chew on) BUT we will see...


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

I would get a 5g, can get a kit for pretty cheap, then just need heater and plants.
bowls need way more water changes and the betta will become stunted.


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

AquaPlayz said:


> I would get a 5g, can get a kit for pretty cheap, then just need heater and plants.
> bowls need way more water changes and the betta will become stunted.


True, I'll look into it once we get the living room situated.


----------

